# ARTRAX CTX tires



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

anyone have used or heard of these tires, ARTRAX CTX sold at Motosports.com?, looking to get new tires, more for trail ridding, some mud. http://www.motosport.com/atv/produc...Type~1^sub_attr_name~Brand^refineValue~Artrax


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a big horn knock off... big horns are great trail tires. Prolly one of the best all around trail tires out there...

Big Horn Radial











Big Horn Radial 2.0


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

looks like a good tire for what your gonna do. pretty agressive trail tire IMO


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you are looking for ride quality I'd pick the horns over the knockoffs, the horns are radials & most likely ride better & will last longer, I didnt look at the weight but Id imagine the horns are lighter too.


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

how bout tires for someone who wants to stay stock size (06 Brute 650i) and rides 60% trails (hardpacked) 20% Pavement and 20% Mud (no thick stuff)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Radial Big horns.


----------

